# shimano jewel



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

has anyone had or tried the 721 1-4kg model?
they seem very good value for $130

cheers


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

They are good but i wouldn't buy one, the catana's are just as good but 1/3 of the price


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

RackRaider said:


> They are good but i wouldn't buy one, the catana's are just as good but 1/3 of the price


What are you basing this on?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Right then. Speaking as someone who actually owns one (I've got the 7'6" snapper version) they're well built, light, crisp and a steal at that price.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry Scater,
I hadn't logged in since yesterday,

I've used one, the 2.03m 2-5kg version, for a couple of weeks.
They are nice but i would much prefer to save $70 - $80 by getting a Catana (I own one)

Well that's my opinion anyway, In the end it's your decision, if you want to get it go ahead, it is a good rod, i liked it but there is a rod that is just as nice, and only 1/3 of the price.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Jewel shits all over the catana IMO


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, OK, fine, Go the Jewel, I'm Sorry..The jewel is a nice rod.


----------



## bottletopbill (Dec 19, 2010)

STRUDWICK SOFT BODS AT BCF FOR $120 1-3 AND 2-4 
AWESOME RODS DOWN FROM $250
OR A WILSON LCS 2-8LB 1/64 CAST WEIGHT $99
ON SALE ALOT FOR $79


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Check out pflueger trions a steal a full price $125 they make a model in what you would be looking for.
The jewel doesnt have fuji guides and trion does.

jake


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## gimp (Aug 26, 2007)

I have one and it is very good.


----------

